# OP5 / OP15 tauschen mit Comtext



## JoWe (6 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin seit heute Nutzer des SPS Forum´s und habe auch die Aufgabe ein OP5 und ein OP15 zu tauschen. Leider habe ich weder die Projektierung noch die Software. Ich kann also maximal die Projektierung vom OP5 hochladen und in ein anderes OP5 reinladen.

Geht das mit Comtext? Ich meine ja. Die OPs sind da Ausgabestand 1 sicher mit Comtext projektiert worden.

Kann jemand mir die Comtext Software zuschicken?
Welches Kabel brauche ich dazu? Kann das S5 Programmierkabel genutzt werden?

Im voraus vielen Dank.
JoWe


----------



## gravieren (6 Mai 2009)

Hi



> Geht das mit Comtext?
> Ich meine ja.


Mal unverbindlich:  
ComText Projekt erstellen --> rüber zum OP.
Hast du das Comtext Projekt  ?





> Die OPs sind da Ausgabestand 1 sicher mit Comtext projektiert worden.


Möglich.





> Kann jemand mir die Comtext Software zuschicken?


Ich NICHT, ist NICHT erlaubt.
Das ist eine ganz "KECKE" anfrage für den 1.ten Beitrag  *ROFL*



> Welches Kabel brauche ich dazu?
> Kann das S5 Programmierkabel genutzt werden?


Kann ich in mein Auto Diesel reinschütten  ?


Spassbeiseite, die Siemensnummer sollte schon angegeben worden sein.

Es gibt soweit ich weiss OP5 für TTY und MPi.



TIP:  
Suche bei Siemens mal das Tool "ProSave".
Das ist kostenlos zum Downloaden bei Siemens.
Fall du es NICHT findest Maile uns hier nochmals.
(Aber suchen solltest du vorher schon ! ! !)

Auch mit OP5-Handbüchern wirst du bei Siemens fündig.


Gruss Karl


----------



## JoWe (6 Mai 2009)

Vielen dank gravieren,

habe verstanden, werde erstmal meine Hausaufgaben zuende machen.

Mein S5 Programmierkabel ist nicht von Siemens sondern von Process Informatik Typ PG-UNI-Kabel AG[TTY] - PC V.24. Dieses Kabel benötigt aber eine Spanungsversorgung von der AG Schnittstelle. Ich nehme an das ein OP5 diese Spanung nicht liefert, oder?

Gruß
JoWe


----------



## gravieren (6 Mai 2009)

Hi



> Mein S5 Programmierkabel ist nicht von Siemens sondern von Process Informatik Typ PG-UNI-Kabel AG[TTY] - PC V.24. Dieses Kabel benötigt aber eine Spanungsversorgung von der AG Schnittstelle. Ich nehme an das ein OP5 diese Spanung nicht liefert, oder?


Gib mir mal erst die Siemensnummer des OP5.

Vorab Frage zu beantworten ist nicht gut.
Möglicherweise ist ja eine V24 vorhanden.


----------



## HaDi (6 Mai 2009)

ProSave geht, so weit ich weiß, bei OP5/15 nicht.
Hier ging es schon mal um dieses Thema ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (6 Mai 2009)

Hi

Sch....    HaDi scheint recht zu haben.

Man kommt NICHT ohne das Projekt zu löschen in den Transfermodus.


----------



## gravieren (6 Mai 2009)

Gibt es den Maschinenhersteller noch  ?

Will er dir das Projekt zusenden  ?


----------



## JoWe (12 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. 

Aus, wie ich jetzt weiß, gutem Grund konnte ich meinem Kunden anscheinend nicht schnell genug grünes Licht geben. Jetzt hat er wohl jemanden gefunden der schneller zugesagt hat die OPs zu tauschen... 

Trotzdem interessiert mich das Thema weiter...

Verstehe ich das richtig sobald man in den Transfer modus wechselt ist das Projekt weg!!!!! 
Wie kann man dann überhaupt das Projekt aus dem OP5 rausholen????
Dies ist die *Gretchenfrage*, wenn wie in meinem Fall kein Projekt mehr vorhanden ist und es den Anlagenhertsller nicht mehr gibt.

Zu Euren Fragen:
In diesemFalle geht es um OPs mit den Nummern:
OP5-A2:   6AV3505-1FB12
OP15-A2:  6AV3515-1EB32-1AA0 
laut Info meines Kunden Ausgabestand 1 (wobei ich das nicht prüfen konnte)

Gruß 
Jochen


----------



## HaDi (12 Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, ist es so:
Ein mit ComText projektiertes OP5/15 kann auch mit ComText abgezogen werden, vorausgesetzt, man kann die Betriebsart auf Transferbetrieb umschalten. Dies geht aber nur ohne Datenverlust, wenn diese Umschaltung in der Projektierung vorgesehen ist (Tastendruck).
Wenn nicht, hat man mit normalen Mitteln (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich andere kenne) verloren, denn diese OPs kriegt man per Tastenkombination beim Einschalten nur incl. dem Löschen der Projektierung in den Transfermodus.
Bei neueren OPs (OP7/17..) gibt es eine Tastenkombination, die ohne Verlust der Projektierung in den Transferbetrieb wechselt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## JoWe (13 Mai 2009)

*Vielen Dank*

Ich denke hiermit ist das Thema für mich durch. Leider werde ich aus jetziger Sicht diese Arbeiten nicht durchführen und kann also kein abschliessendes Feedback geben.
Trotzdem an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für die Unterstützung an Alle.

Gruß 
Jochen


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2009)

Hi

TIP:  Einige Projektieren am OP eine Tranfer-Modus-Taste.


Ich verwende immer die Betriebmeldungen --> Online-Modus --> Transfer-Struktur.
(Ist bei einem Neuprojekt schon vorhanden und ich bin zu faul zum löschen   )


Hast du das OP zu Hand, um zu überprüfen ob es diese Softkey-Taste gibt.


In diesem Fall klappt das mit dem "Abzug".


Gruss Karl


----------

